# silkworms, where can i buy online?????



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

as above, does anyone know any online store that has them in stock?????


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

anyone??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

- Home Page

They had them in stock the other day although i think they have ran out again, but say will have some more soon,

and ebay there is a seller on there who often has them,


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

we have mediums in stock at the moment. Large available next week.

Thanks

www.butterworms.co.uk


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

hi ya, just checked on your website and it says there in stock, i put them in my basket and then its says not enough in stock.


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

You need to follow the link on the home page...or the product page...

The site has been moved and will be relaunched officially soon.

Lizard Lunch


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

butterworms said:


> You need to follow the link on the home page...or the product page...
> 
> The site has been moved and will be relaunched officially soon.
> 
> Lizard Lunch


thanks, just placed my order, hopefully my bearded dragon will enjoy them!


----------



## kos (Jul 31, 2008)

there on ebay


----------



## croydonreptiles (Dec 9, 2009)

*silk worms*

hi i get mine from www.butterworms.co.uk 
never have any problems. alway nice silk worms.
mark
Croydon Reptiles


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

out of stock there bud


----------

